# Need Help in deciding my first Lange!!!



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello everyone and thanks for your time in helping me buy my first Lange.

I'm open to all models of Lange but since I already have a Glasshutte, which looks similar in design and layout to the Lange 1, I'd prefer to avoid the same. I do like the Lange 1 Time Zone a lot. And that too in White Gold, since the combo of white case and black strap of my Glashutte always makes me happy. Please give your views on the model and colour of the Lange watch you'd like to suggest.

Is it worth spending the extra on Platinum compared to the White Gold, particularly the time zone model.

I'd appreciate early responses since I intend to close the purchase in the next 2-3 days.

Cheers.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

1815 Chrono, would be a great choice in my opinion.


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, these are stunning pieces. Just the reason I chose Lange as my most wanted. While I did consider the Chrono, i found the Time Zone to be more busy and a nice feature to have even though i won't be using it much.

Has anyone heard of the Lange 1 Time Zone 'Como Edition'? Can you please tell me the difference compared to the regular Time Zone and whether it is priced higher?

Thanks a lot.



amine said:


> 1815 Chrono, would be a great choice in my opinion.


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

*Two thoughts*

Take your time. Unless the money disappears in 2 or 3 days you should not rush this decision. You need to spend time at the AD or Lange Boutique really familiarizing yourself with the models that Lange makes. You also need to think about what other watches you own and your lifestyle.

You still might want to look at a Lange 1 as the level of workmanship is significantly higher than Glashutte. You could also consider a simple 1815 in WG or PT. And a watch that for some reason gets overlooked in conversations but is stunning in reality is the Richard Lange, particularly in RG.

Lots of wonderful choices and they can all be both right and wrong - so take your time and enjoy the process as much as the the owning of a great example of horology.


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Two thoughts*

Thanks Le_Chef for your views. Each feedback counts and I will consider your suggested models.

Interestingly the Lange dealer I am buying from has offered me the Lange 1 Time Zone 'Como Edition' for which I could not find much info on the Internet. Does anyone know whether it makes sense to consider it at a slightly higher price than the regular Time Zone WG? The Como edition was intended for the guests at the event. The Como is different in that it has Berlin replaced by Como on the time zone and the case back has COMO 2013 engraved on it. It has the same transparent case back as the reg WG. Everything else is exactly the same.

Also, I don't have the Lange outlet in my city, hence all decisions are based on what I see and read on the net. Quite unusual to buy a watch of this value without even trying it on, right?

By the way my budget is approx $40-50 K, and the time zone is what i liked best in it. Any suggestions in this range?

Thanks again.



Le_Chef said:


> Take your time. Unless the money disappears in 2 or 3 days you should not rush this decision. You need to spend time at the AD or Lange Boutique really familiarizing yourself with the models that Lange makes. You also need to think about what other watches you own and your lifestyle.
> 
> You still might want to look at a Lange 1 as the level of workmanship is significantly higher than Glashutte. You could also consider a simple 1815 in WG or PT. And a watch that for some reason gets overlooked in conversations but is stunning in reality is the Richard Lange, particularly in RG.
> 
> Lots of wonderful choices and they can all be both right and wrong - so take your time and enjoy the process as much as the the owning of a great example of horology.


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Two thoughts*

I wouldn't think the Como version was worth any more than the regular version, as there's nothing changed on the movement. The alternative to the Timezone is the Lange Saxonia Dualtime in wg. The Timezone is a good phone watch, whereas the Dualtime is a better travel watch. Depends really on how much actual travel you do. One other thought is a used Lange Datograph. This is truly a classic watch and can be had in pt within your price range. It would be my choice.


----------



## SAA (Oct 15, 2014)

White Gold for sure. Dont be in a rush. 1815 is a great looking watch. 

Better still buy a Vacheron.


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Two thoughts*

Can you pls explain what is a phone watch? And I don't travel much, but just like the layout of the time zone, don't care so much for the functionality.

And the lange AD has now offered the Como at the same price as the regular WG. I also had a look at the other models suggested, but I want at least a 42mm dial with a prominent height (11 mm+ i guess). Basically not a subtle piece.

Thanks.



Le_Chef said:


> I wouldn't think the Como version was worth any more than the regular version, as there's nothing changed on the movement. The alternative to the Timezone is the Lange Saxonia Dualtime in wg. The Timezone is a good phone watch, whereas the Dualtime is a better travel watch. Depends really on how much actual travel you do. One other thought is a used Lange Datograph. This is truly a classic watch and can be had in pt within your price range. It would be my choice.


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

*Travel watch vs Phone watch*

A travel watch is typically a GMT that shows both "Home" time and "Local" time. The main display is "Local" and the smaller display is "Home". It typically will show "Home" with either a Day/Night indicator or 24 hour hand. Good examples are Rolex GMT and Patek 5164 and Saxonia Dualtime.

"Phone" watch shows multiple cities and time zones so you can see at a glance it's 8 am in Chicago, 2pm in London, and 10pm in Singapore. It's usually harder to interpret when you're actually traveling. A good example is the JLC Master Geographic.

if you don't travel it's a bit of an irrelevant point, but if you do (and the PanAm pilots in the 50's saw the need which Rolex fulfilled with the GMT) then it's critical it works logically. I complained to Lange that the Lange Timezone really needed "Local" time to be the main dial rather than the small dial. If it had been that way Iwould have bought it on the spot.


----------



## sk00 (Mar 10, 2014)

IMHO, there's nothing wrong with having both. They look "different enough" and serve different purposes for me -- I can dress down with the GO (it's my "everyday watch") and wear Lange1 for more formal attire. I love off-center dials and German craftsmanship in general...though having both, I can say the Lange is definitely a step or two ahead of GO (of course adequately reflected in price).

To me, as much as the Lange1 TZ looks beautiful (much like any other Lange), the dial looks a bit busy (I think the simplicity of the original Lange1 is what makes it so great) and I won't find much need for the TZ complication. But that's just a matter of personal preference.

When I visited the Lange NYC boutique a couple of weeks ago, I fell in love with the 1815 u/d. White gold on dark navy strap is on the top of my list now.


----------



## smartbot (Nov 30, 2010)

I would go with white gold over platinum (not only because of the cost but also the weight). The 1815 and 1815 Chrono are both great choices. The 1815 Chrono has one of the best looking chronograph movements available. Try everything on in a boutique before making your final decision.


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Really appreciate so many people coming forward with their suggestions. I had actually decided on the Lange 1 TZ in WG till I carefully looked up the other models suggested by everyone (1815 Up/Down and Chrono, Saxonia Annual Calendar, Datograph, etc) and am convinced that I should put them on my wrist before making the final call.

SK00 thanks for posting pics and your comments. Gave me a chance to compare the GO and Lange side by side. I would yet like more complications in my Lange since i have my GO for regular wear.

I have a question. Given that neither the world time/ dual time nor the Chrono function are of much use to me, what would you suggest? Getting a model such as 1815 Chrono or the Lange 1 TZ, or the Datograph? I love complications and would like to have as many in my Lange, including Big Date, Power reserve indicator, seconds, etc.

Smartbot, which model pic have you posted? Can you pls post the face also?

Thanks.


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Another one bites the dust. Just acquired my first Lange. A Time Zone in WG. 

Thanks to all who suggested I should try the different models on my wrist before deciding. I did so in a Lange boutique and am much more satisfied with my choice.

Haven't posted the pics since there are many of the same model in the forum. Hope that's ok. By the way, pics don't do justice to how much more beautiful it looks in real.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Pics are part of the gratitude shown when we buy a watch. Don't be shy . . .


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pics NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Here are some pics...

Also, the dealer offered me a choice of either the regular square watch box or the flat box and I chose the latter since it makes it easy to store the watch flat without folding the strap every time. Also great for traveling. Would appreciate your views which box is more suitable since I can yet swap for the other!!!


----------



## harrybate (Oct 13, 2014)

Some more...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice pics! Given the price of the watch, the dealer should have given you both boxes imo . . .


----------

